# How do I do this....



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm planning to switch leds to t5 now, biggest problem being how to hang the fixture. What is the easiest way to hang it off the ceiling without too much damage? I don't want it to look to ugly either. If you have pictures example please post them.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

you could try a wall anchor such as this. I'm going to assume you have a white ceiling with either a popcorn, stucco or flat finish. It should blend in and be hard to notice if you remove the light later on. Just be sure you find a "heavy duty" one or see if your lucky enough to hit a stud ( if you have stud finder )


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

I would recommend using toggle bolts to hang anything from a ceiling. That anchor is meant for for hanging from a wall, and gravity can over time cause it too fall out and on/in your tank


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Good point, doubtful if gravity would cause it to unscrew, but always better to be safe than sorry. As I said the best way would be to find a stud (joist) anything mounted into just the drywall could cause a issue.



Tavis said:


> I would recommend using toggle bolts to hang anything from a ceiling. That anchor is meant for for hanging from a wall, and gravity can over time cause it too fall out and on/in your tank


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Thats my plan, I have a stud finder, is the screw long enough to get to the stud? Wouldn't it still fall out even if it's in the stud?
My plan right now is to buy a long piece of wood, drill that in to the ceiling, then drill the fixture into that piece of wood, what you guys think?


Grey Legion said:


> Good point, doubtful if gravity would cause it to unscrew, but always better to be safe than sorry. As I said the best way would be to find a stud (joist) anything mounted into just the drywall could cause a issue.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Typically houses use 1/2" drywall. Not 100% sure if it is the same for a ceiling. But best to use a 1" - 1 1/2" screw (course thread) and find those studs.



Green Ocean said:


> Thats my plan, I have a stud finder, is the screw long enough to get to the stud? Wouldn't it still fall out even if it's in the stud?
> My plan right now is to buy a long piece of wood, drill that in to the ceiling, then drill the fixture into that piece of wood, what you guys think?


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I picked up a Black Box LED and was researching this as well. I think toggle bolts are better into the ceiling than drywall screws. Can hold more weight and no chance of it unscrewing.

I've also thought about putting a plant holder into the wall and hanging it from that.

I'm not 100% certain as to which way I'm going to go.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

How heavy is one of these fixtures?(48" with 6 bulbs)


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i have a ATI 8 bulb 48" powermodule being held up by two expansion anchors:










it's still hung so i'd imagine that if it were to fall it would have done so by now, plus i added 50lbs ontop of the light and it still held. the small ones are rated at 20lbs tension and i used the big ones rated at 80lbs tension.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

You mean the green one can hold 80lb? How did you attach it to the ceiling? Did you just drill it straight in the ceiling? Do I need to buy any extra parts if I have the expansion anchors?


Flexin5 said:


> i have a ATI 8 bulb 48" powermodule being held up by two expansion anchors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

silent1mezzo said:


> I've also thought about putting a plant holder into the wall and hanging it from that.


you can probably find some heavy duty wall brackets from ikea that are designed for heavy floating shelves.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Green Ocean said:


> You mean the green one can hold 80lb? How did you attach it to the ceiling? Did you just drill it straight in the ceiling? Do I need to buy any extra parts if I have the expansion anchors?


I don't know about the green ones i used a yellow one about 3x the size of the one in the pic. it should have the weight ratings on the box. also take in consideration the thickness of your drywall. you just drill a hole, push in the anchor, and screw in the supplied screw.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Any pictures of the light? You didn't drill it in a stud? Won't it just pull down the dry wall?


Flexin5 said:


> I don't know about the green ones i used a yellow one about 3x the size of the one in the pic. it should have the weight ratings on the box. also take in consideration the thickness of your drywall. you just drill a hole, push in the anchor, and screw in the supplied screw.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

obviously it's much better to drill into the stud, but i had my LED lights already hung from the same spot (i used the same hanging kit) but i have 1/2" thick drywall on the celing so spread over two spots should be more than enough to hold up 30lbs.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hanging light*

i have seen both set ups in the ceiling and on the wall using a wall bracket 
recommend that u are certain that the screw goes thru a stud ....that's the only way I would do it ...also make sure that u attach the extra piece of wire to the stud just in case for some reason it does fall .I am sure u will make sure of that but u cant beat being safe ..no one wants to drop a light fixture in a aquarium ..
good luck


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I get it now, great tank by the way!


Flexin5 said:


> obviously it's much better to drill into the stud, but i had my LED lights already hung from the same spot (i used the same hanging kit) but i have 1/2" thick drywall on the celing so spread over two spots should be more than enough to hold up 30lbs.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Green Ocean said:


> I get it now, great tank by the way!


thanks! the light and tank will be coming down soon, the light will be used on my new tank and i will drill into the studs for the new tank and this one will be sold.


----------

